# Eczema Sufferers



## reirei702 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was browsing the forum and I noticed there were other members who have the same skin condition that I do, Eczema, so I started this thread for help and to help others.  

I've been to dermatoligsts forever and there has been very little help in this skin condition.  There is no cure at the moment for this and is related to allergies as well as auto immune disorders.  I've been frustrated and I know many others must be as well.  It's depressing and can make you feel helpless at times but I think any amount of information is better than none.

*Signs you have Eczema:*
Skin is Itchy
Skin is VERY dry and sometimes flaky
Skin is rashy looking and in patches
Skin is raised in areas and red (this is usually called a Flareup, the time before it gets even drier and itchier)

*Medicines that help Eczema:*
Benedryl is my NUMBER 1 Eczema fighter.  *I SWEAR BY THIS*.  When your skin is FLARING, take 1 or 2 tablets of Benedryl IMMEDIATELY.  Within a couple hours you might feel tired and sleepy because of the Benedrul but your skin won't be so red anymore.  I've realized that layers of foundation and concealer don't work with embarassing Eczema Flareups.  It just makes your skin look drier and flakier than it is.  If you don't want to take benedryl because of it's sleepy side effects, I suggest finding other ANTI Histamines at your drug store that don't make u feel like so.

*Medications prescribed by doctors:*
*Cortisone Creams*, sometimes you can buy this over the counter but other doctors can give you ones with a higher dosage.  I particularly don't use this so much because it isn't strong enough for my eczema.

*Triamcinolone*, this has steroids in it and is only suggested for use on the body NOT the face

*Elidel*, you can use this on your face and does not contain steroids.

*My Suggestions*

I suggest when using Cortisone, Triamcinolone or Elidel to ask your doctor for OINTMENTS and not creams because Ointments absorb better in your skin

One other thing I tried is attaching a very good shower head filter in my shower.  People don't realize what's in their TAP water.  Chlorine is one of them and Chlorine DRIES skin and to others cause skin irritations.

Applying Eucerin Cream thickly on my face before bed and right after showers help a lot.  I sometimes put this cream on 10-20 minutes before applying my makeup so my skin isn't so dry.  People with eczema KNOW that most makeup moisturizers barely do the trick, so I suggest this along with a new moisturizer.  I mostly put this around around my eyes because thats where it's the driest.

Don't use perfume or lotions with perfume, even my doctor said that fragrant things can cause skin irritation.





*Hope this Helps! Feel Free to add more tips*


----------



## ben (Aug 13, 2006)

i am currently using an ointment which called tacrolimus, it's a newer treatment and has offered me more releaf than any others i have tried. 

here's some info which i cut & copied from netdoctor:

*Tacrolimus

Tacrolimus was originally developed as an immunosuppressant medicine used for dampening down the immune system after organ transplants. It is still given both by mouth and by injection to people who have had a kidney or liver transplant to prevent their immune systems rejecting the transplant. 

Tacrolimus ointment is a further development of this active ingredient for the local treatment of eczema. 

Tacrolimus ointment is known scientifically as a topical immunomodulator. While it is not fully understood how it works in eczema, its effect in the skin is similar to pimecrolimus.

It has been shown to prevent the production of cytokines by T-cells in the skin. It is also known to prevent the release of inflammatory chemicals called basophils and eosinophils from mast cells and white blood cells. 

Like pimecrolimus, it suppresses inflammatory reactions in the skin.


These new non-steroid medicines are not regular treatments, but are used to control flare-ups of atopic eczema as and when they occur. 

They have been shown to be very effective at reducing inflammation in atopic eczema, with most people experiencing greatly reduced itching after the first three days of treatment. 
*

i ended up paying around $80 for a 30 gram tube but i feel it is totally worth it. as long as i apply it everyday, 2 times a day it does help to reduce the redness and flare-ups. the only downside is that i cannot go out into the sun if i have applied this ointment unless i am covered up, and in the summer that is a big pain.

i have also found that AVEENO SKin Relief Moisturizing Lotion works to combat the itch. i apply to my skin after the tacrolimus.


----------



## ben (Aug 13, 2006)

another product i use is called PREVAX. this is an over the counter protectant cream that contains 67% petrolatum and microcrystalline wax. 

i apply this to the areas of my hands that are effected and while it does not reduce the redness it prevents the areas from becoming more irrated when i wash my hands or i am working with food.


----------



## ben (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.stiefel.ca/en/about_skin/prevex.html


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

ugh i hate this... I have a patch on my left arm, and for the longest time had one on my shin on my right leg.

Not sure what caused it, how I got it, or whatever.  it just appeared one day on my leg, and the one on my arm poped up shortly after that.  The spot on my leg lasted for over a year (it's gone now), and I still get flareups on my left arm. Although not as bad as before.

I just had a prescription cortison cream and that helps.  Putting a bandaid over the spots on my arms to seal in the moisture helped a lot too when it was really really bad.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 14, 2006)

man, i'd rather have it on my arms and legs than my decollete. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by boobs *were* one of my best features.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 14, 2006)

in the winter...the eczema on my hands gets so bad, it weeps.    It's disgusting, and since I work in a restaurant and have to wash my hands 57,8340 a day, all I do is aggravate the hell out of it.

the only thing that works for me is an ointment (prescribed) called Elocon.  I wear gloves to bed after I put it on because I don't want my hands to weep all over the sheets.  Plus, it really helps the ointment sink in.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

yeh my arms and legs did that for a while..  they were gross and had a clear liquid that came out of em when they are at their worst.

My legs have been clear for over a year now, and very minor flareups on my arms, not sure what caused it to go away, but i'm sure glad it did.  I feel for all the people who have it in more sensitive locations =(


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 22, 2006)

My daughter and I have it, though mines is far worse. I have an Rx for Triamcinolone Acetonide Cream (0.5%) and it works like a charm on myself (I don't have any patches on my face, so I don't need to worry)& Elidel works great on my daughter. For prevention, I slather on Aquaphor right after the shower and it defintely decreases eczema reaccurences. People say petroleum jelly works just as well, but personally, I feel that Aquaphor moisturizes WAY better. 

One more thing that a lot of people cannot stand, but works, is taking showers every other day and do not use hot water. Hot water is too harsh and strips your body of it's natural moisturizers. Gross to some, but I've done it since I was a child and it's one of the main things that curbs my flare ups.  HTH!


----------



## glueme (Aug 23, 2006)

I have Eczema all over my body, and have been prescribed Westcort cortisone creame for my face.  It's weaker than anything for the body, so it works fine on my face and neck.

I've been using it for my body but lately (past year) my flareups have gotten worse, so I think I'm going to ask for something stronger.

It's true, I take showers every other day too, and I try not to use hot water (tough it's hard to resist in the cold mornings!)

I also rub body oil into my skin after my shower when I'm still wet (Neutrogena Sesame Body Oil), pat dry, then slather myself in creme.  It seems to help.

Thank you for the shower head tip--I didn't even think about Chlorine!!


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 23, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I can relate to Eczema, I minds usually flare up when I where costume jewerly, so it's around my neck, on my wrist and it flares up on my face and other areas. 

The doctor recommend for me is Lidex, it's a an ointment, that works very well, just make sure to get the gel instead of the cream base, because it doesn't work as good. But it will clear up the rash and the itching. Also, it is a steroid.

Another good moisturizer that good to keep you skin from getting dry, is LUSH Dream Cream, which is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's very good, and a little will goes a long way.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 
_man, i'd rather have it on my arms and legs than my decollete. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by boobs *were* one of my best features. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats where i have it.... it's so sad... but I use stuff(tri something) and it goes away)


----------



## girlstar (Aug 23, 2006)

I used to have really bad eczema, it covered my collarbones, patches on my arms and legs in random places, on my cheeks, and (in my opinion, the worst place ever) my eyelids.. which made them puffy, red and scaly. No makeup for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I  tried lotions, creams, antihistamines.. all were very minmal help. If I stopped taking pills or applying the cream, it would come back. 

The best thing I ever did was remove start taking a look at my diet.. and the things I was eating around the time of a flare-up. I realised that if I consumed grapefruit in any way, shape, or form.. including juice.. I'd have a breakout of ezcema the next day. So all that time, I had been contributing it to not enough moisturiser, or using cheapie eyemakeup, or taking a scalding hot shower without moisturiser afterwards.. and it had nothing to do with any of those. I took all grapefruit out of my diet, and everything cleared up and I haven't seen a spot of ezcema since.

I really reccommend watching your diet to see if it *is* food related, because it could save you a lot of hassle. I am much happier without grapefruit than I would be if I was taking meds everyday. Another thing you can have done is a scratch test at the dermatologist.. they can also be really helpful with telling you what foods to avoid. A lot of people are allergic to wheat and don't know it. They eat it every day and then wonder why there's stuff wrong with them. :/

Hope this helps!


----------



## glueme (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 
_Another good moisturizer that good to keep you skin from getting dry, is LUSH Dream Cream, which is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It's very good, and a little will goes a long way._

 
Is it scented?


----------



## ette (Aug 23, 2006)

Lush Dream Cream!! It's excellent for people with excema. I don't suffer from it but my friend does and after I gave it to her it's GONE. It smells like lavendar and calamine, I personally HATE the scent but for the results it's dealible and it's not too "loud" and I cover it up with dusting powder.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another thing I just discovered (and I'm going to try) is Eucerin's Redness Relief creams.  There is a kit on their website that deals with the facial redness.  It also comes with a green cream that supposedly neutralizes the color so your face isn't so red.  

Since my biggest problem is mostly the redness, I'm gonna try and see if that works.  Lately I've been using normal liquid foundation and Bare Ecentuals powder foundation on my face to cover it up.  It works pretty good too!  I just want to see if it'll make anything better.

Also, Girlstar was right, what you eat does effect your allergic reactions.  I seriously break out when i eat beef or when I'm around cats.  I strongly suggest an allergy test too just to minimize what causes flareups.  I've done a lot better since.


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_Is it scented?_

 
Yes, it has a lavender scent to it, it smells good.


----------



## ette (Aug 25, 2006)

Reirei, try Perscriptives Magic Foundation Primer in Red Neutralizer before your foundation, it really covers the red!!


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Reirei, try Perscriptives Magic Foundation Primer in Red Neutralizer before your foundation, it really covers the red!!_

 
D'oh! I knew I should of stopped by this site earlier today... I passed by a Sephora today and could of got it!  Thanks, I'm definately gonna buy one.  Do you use it? and does it work for you?


----------



## ette (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, it works so well.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 
_OMG!!!!! I can relate to Eczema, I minds usually flare up when I where costume jewerly, so it's around my neck, on my wrist and it flares up on my face and other areas._

 
Is this actually considered eczema?  I was always told that it's "contact dermatitis".  I develop this very thing if, for instance, I go to sleep while wearing a sterling silver necklace.  Sure enough, I awake with what appears to be a little rash on my neck.  It goes away within a day or two.

I do, however, have nummular eczema on my lower left leg. I went to two female dermatologists when I was trying to find out what was going on.  One completely misdiagnosed me (she did a biopsy of the skin and came to the conclusion, with the help of the lab, that I had *guttate psoriasis* -- WRONG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and the other seemed pretty indifferent in general.  Neither of them ever prescribed anything for me (I was told to "just keep the area moist".).  I eventually went to a male dermatologist who came highly recommended.  He took one look at it, ran his hand over it (the other two dermatologists only peered at it from a distance) and said "that's easy, nummular eczema" and prescribed Triamcinolone.  That was two months ago and my condition is almost completely gone, except for the hyperpigmentation that came about as a result of my scratching the area.  That, he said, will eventually go away but could take as long as a year.


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Is this actually considered eczema?  I was always told that it's "contact dermatitis".  I develop this very thing if, for instance, I go to sleep while wearing a sterling silver necklace.  Sure enough, I awake with what appears to be a little rash on my neck.  It goes away within a day or two.

I do, however, have nummular eczema on my lower left leg. I went to two female dermatologists when I was trying to find out what was going on.  One completely misdiagnosed me (she did a biopsy of the skin and came to the conclusion, with the help of the lab, that I had *guttate psoriasis* -- WRONG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the other seemed pretty indifferent in general.  Neither of them ever prescribed anything for me (I was told to "just keep the area moist".).  I eventually went to a male dermatologist who came highly recommended.  He took one look at it, ran his hand over it (the other two dermatologists only peered at it from a distance) and said "that's easy, nummular eczema" and prescribed Triamcinolone.  That was two months ago and my condition is almost completely gone, except for the hyperpigmentation that came about as a result of my scratching the area.  That, he said, will eventually go away but could take as long as a year._

 
I'm going to look into that because that sounds exactly what i'm dealing with. thank you.


----------



## glueme (Sep 4, 2006)

What do you you guys use for body wash?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 4, 2006)

I use Dove Sensitive Skin Body Wash.  I also indulge in the various body scrubs that I love, though not in the area where the eczema is present, and I thoroughly rinse afterward.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_What do you you guys use for body wash?_

 
Johnson & Johnson's moisturizing body wash (the pink bottle) or Aveeno's moisturizing.


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2006)

One thing I have found helpful in holding off flare ups is using the skin cream Xerand.  It's made by La Roche Posay, and it costs $12 for a 75 ml / 2.55 fl oz tube.   My dermatologist recommended it to me.  It works by restoring the skin's protective lipid barrier, which makes it especially good for frequently washed hands, and extreme weather conditions.  It really helps keep my skin from becoming dry and irritated. 

Here is a bit more information on Xerand from the official site: http://www.laroche-posay.us/productdetail.html?pid=27
[I don't think this qualifies as a prohibited e-commerce link, because the page I linked to is not from an online store; it is just an informational page.  Sorry if I am mistaken.]

It can be purchased from several places online, such as skin-etc and dermstore.


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, I know this cream. It is actually very good. I remember buying and using it very often when I was living in France. I used it for my very dry hands as I couln't stand any other braands which burnt my skin because of the fragrance or the composition.
But I didn't know that you could use it for the excema too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that CVS now carries some La Roche Posay products. They are very good as very rich in Thermal water from the Alps.
Same as the brand Avene that I love too!
Try it, even for very dry hands!


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 3, 2006)

This is kind of an avant garde suggestion...but I've been living with excema my whole life and I could honestly write a book on everything I have tried...after dermatoligist treatments of all kinds, my excema just comes right back...a year ago, I got fake (acrylic) nails, and it really helps control my excema, I guess because I scratch in my sleep, and the nails are really dull, so it helps to break the "itch, scratch" cycle.
I also reccomend a good, hearty moisturizer (dream cream is the bomb, but I only use it on my face...it is GREAT for making fine lines and wrinkles dissappear also). 
Another suggestion is to apply your moisturizers while your skin is still damp from your shower. I really like Curel Ultra Healing body lotion...it works really well for me. I actually do a cocktail of the Curel, Sarna lotion and cortisone cream. You have to be careful with longterm cortisone cream use, because Dr.'s say that it can cause skin atrophy, meaning that your skin will no longer work properly.
I think that Vitamin E and tons of water also help...as does working out, but make sure you rinse off in the shower afterward bcs sometimes your own sweat can cause an excema flareup.
One last thing...Clinique makes a face cream "Incredibly soothing cream for upset skin"...its fantastic.


----------



## Katja (Nov 10, 2006)

*I've had excema all my life, but the horrible patches (notably behind my knees and on my arms) went away completely after I was 12.  It was weird.  The doctor always prescribed the Triamcinolone, and it soothed it a lot.  I haven't had to use it since.

Funny you post this though.  I moved to St. Louis about 3 years ago, and this past summer I had this uncontrollable itching all over my body.  I assumed it was due to new developed allergies.  EVERYDAY I was itching.  I started taking 1 Benedryl every night to ease my itching.  I don't itch anymore due to the medication, BUT I don't like having to take Benedryl everynight.  I always wondered WHY I was itching and what the cause was.  I'm going to discuss this w/ my doctor next month, but my latent excema might be back to haunt me in a different way.  Thanks for bringing that idea to mind. *


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 10, 2006)

Did you ever think that you could be allergic to Iode?
The Iode is found in the sea.
That has nothing to do with excema but some  people are allergic.
Whether it is when you it to much shellfish or go on a very salty beach, then the day after you feel very itchy all over your body or on a particular spot. Then you have a rash and it itches like hell...
I know, I have had this allergy since I was born...
You need to take Zyrtec, that's what is most efficient to me at least.
And speak to your GP about it and get tested.
If you ever take a scanner, you must absolutely tell them that you are allergic to Iode as it is what they inject in your blood (in huge quantities) as a maker and it can be very harmful to you then.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I've had excema all my life, but the horrible patches (notably behind my knees and on my arms) went away completely after I was 12.  It was weird.  The doctor always prescribed the Triamcinolone, and it soothed it a lot.  I haven't had to use it since.

Funny you post this though.  I moved to St. Louis about 3 years ago, and this past summer I had this uncontrollable itching all over my body.  I assumed it was due to new developed allergies.  EVERYDAY I was itching.  I started taking 1 Benedryl every night to ease my itching.  I don't itch anymore due to the medication, BUT I don't like having to take Benedryl everynight.  I always wondered WHY I was itching and what the cause was.  I'm going to discuss this w/ my doctor next month, but my latent excema might be back to haunt me in a different way.  Thanks for bringing that idea to mind. *



_


----------



## MACtastic (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh the evils of eczema.
I had eczema on my face until just recently..two large patches on both sides of my face (right by my ears) and sometimes on my neck and arms. It was terrible. During my junior and senior years of high school, no one seemed to understand it was eczema, they all just thought I was gross. Kids can be so mean, eh? Anywho, here's what worked for me:

Body wash: Johnson and Johnson's Soothing Care Body Wash (it comes in a cream colored bottle with a green cap)
Moisturizer: Aveeno Baby Soothing Relief Moisture Cream (on arms)
Some other weird things that worked: Vaselene (on face...I'd tie my hair back and dab some Vaselene on my eczema. This moisturized and protected the patches...I'd break out a bit sometimes if the Vaselene traveled a little, but these patches were so bad that I'd rather have a couple pimples than eczema), Diaper creme (No joke, this was recommended to me by my doc. I used it at night to protect my eczema patches (just like its usually used to protect babies from diaper rash)...I'd put it on and let it dry before I went to bed.)

Eczema is a terrible pain to deal with, I hope you ladies find some relief!


----------



## glueme (Nov 15, 2006)

I was actually looking at diaper cream yesterday and wondering if I was crazy enough to try it (I'm desperate!).  But now I definitely will! Thanks.


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 22, 2006)

hate hate hate eczema!!! I've been to soo many skin specialists and had dozens of hospital check ups, ran tests.... had to apply tubs of creams and take tons of pills and yet I"m still suffering. *sighs* 

anyways, I wouldn't recommend steroid creams or any other medical creams for that matter to be used solely for a long time as the effect may wear off or get worse. I've gone through so many steroid creams and none actually worked for long. plus it darkened the skin and also stripped off the colour pigments on my lips. As for non steroid creams (I tried freederm), it helped tremendously at first.. then it stopped working then it gave me a rash.

So, now I'm using Alomet (steroid) on my body and Creme de La Mer on my face. I would highly recommend La Mer cream because the effect doesn't wear off plus it's gentle on the skin. I know the price can be hefty but you don't actually have to apply alot. I just pat my finger on the cream to lift up some of it, rub it between my fingers to warm it then pat on the eczema affected area. it really really helps to relieve and get rid of the rash. Using it this way, a 30ml jar can last me about 8-10 months.

Here are a few other tips for eczema sufferers:
- Use moisturising skin care products. Avoid those with drying agents and AHA. Always use a moisturiser. Don't use a toner.
- Use masks (avoid clay) and scrubs sparingly.
- Avoid bathing or showering in warm/hot water. Don't use soaps. use moisturising shower gels and stuff instead.No anti-bacterial liquids as they're drying. bathe less frequently if possible or at least use less body wash.
- monitor the food that you take so that you won't trigger the eczema
- avoid using powders because of the talc which is very drying. avoid using foundations as well unless they're cream based. for those who don't wish for such heavy coverage, go for a tinted moisturiser instead. 
- monitor the cosmetic products that you use as well making sure that you avoid anything that can cause irritation. Also, always try the products on your face so that you won't waste money by buying products that you can't use (that is if you can't return it).

good luck!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 14, 2006)

We had a REALLLLYYYY awesome doctor that came in to speak to the class and he spoke about eczema, he said Aveeno is a good line to use.


----------



## MAC Mel (Dec 14, 2006)

wow..this is a good thread! I am also suffering from ecxema. I HATE IT! I have ecxema all over my body...especially around this time of the year. Well, I get all year round but right now my excema is really flaring up. I have excema from head to toe. I've been to all the dermologist...and still, I have the worst case of excema. I've been prescribe to some creams and ointments and it seems to not work for me. 

I am a nursing mother, and because of that I can't use any of the strong ointments or cream. I wish I can just wean my baby..but it's so hard. She's attached! She doesn't even know how to drink out a bottle or even suck on a pacifier. 

It sucks that there is no cure for this.=/


----------



## Korms (Dec 18, 2006)

I had severe Eczema from my entire childhood, then I got interested in skincare and found a routine that has rid me of the serious itching.

Every other day I make time for a bath.  I don't use bubbles, just a few drops of baby oil or nothing at all.  While the bath is running I exfoliate my whole body with a gentle exfoliator (here in the UK I can get a huge tub of apricot facial scrub for 99p!).  I rinse of the exfoliator when I get in the bath and soak for no more that 15 minutes.  I then rinse under the shower to make sure all the oil is off and pat myself dry.

My moisturiser of choice is Lush 'Dream Cream'.  Seriously, this stuff works miracles.  No prescribed medicine has ever done for me what this stuff does.  After the cream has soaked in, I use a baby talc to avoid chaffing and irritation from clothes.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I had severe Eczema from my entire childhood, then I got interested in skincare and found a routine that has rid me of the serious itching.

Every other day I make time for a bath.  I don't use bubbles, just a few drops of baby oil or nothing at all.  While the bath is running I exfoliate my whole body with a gentle exfoliator (here in the UK I can get a huge tub of apricot facial scrub for 99p!).  I rinse of the exfoliator when I get in the bath and soak for no more that 15 minutes.  I then rinse under the shower to make sure all the oil is off and pat myself dry._

 
The one thing for sure is that different remedies tend to work for different people.  My dermatologist strongly warns me about using any kind of exfoliant on my affected area.  I can't *stand *it when I have patches that feel rough, raised and (in my opinion) beg for exfoliation!  When I mentioned this to my doctor he told me "I don't care what you use on the rest of your body, but DO NOT use any type of exfoliant on your eczema!"  I hate this condition.


----------



## glueme (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok, so since of late I thew out and competely stopped using my topical steroids, I've been seeking out an alternative natural way of treating and healing my skin.  (I'd done some research and realized that I already had the minor effects caused by prolonged topical steroid use - easy bruising, bruises that don't heal, unresponsive skin, addiction to the steroid, fatigue, muscle soreness etc.)

My skin has recently been going through a horrible, horrible flare up (stupid undecisive weather!), so I've been desperate.  I heard from a friend who suffers from psorisis about naturopathic medicine, so I decided to give it a shot.  I knew of another person with eczema who swears it cleared his skin right up and now his life is a thousand times better.

The theory is that your skin is a reflection of what's going on inside your body.  Normal western medicine treats eczema from the outside and from inflammation to inflammation, not really curing anything in the long run.  The naturopathic way is to assess and change things going on inside your body, as the your biggest organ, you skin, is the receiver of all the toxins that are ingested into your system.  The aim to to remove all irritants, toxins and allergens from your life - through you diet, what you are routinely in contact with, etc.  It aims to remove as many unnatural chemicals from your daily routine, as these often are more irritating than helpful.

I just started today, but here is what my doctor started me on (very similar to most naturopathic methods):

*A Change of Diet* (4 weeks)

No
wheat
gluten
yeast
sugar
dairy
eggs
red meat
caffeine
alcohol

Yes
white meat
wild game
fish
fruits (limit tropical)
vegetables
brown rice
oatmeal
quinoa
green tea
herbal tea
water

It's going to be hard!  But I have to be strict on this, otherwise it'll be a waste of time and money.

I also took a blood allergy test to test for what allergens I'm susceptible to (long-term allergens, not immediate response ones), so I get that test beack in two weeks and my diet will change accordingly.

*Removing Chemicals*

So this is removing irritants from anything that comes in contact with my skin.

All natural, chemical free shampoo, conditioner, cream, lotion, oil, laundry detergent, fabric softener, soap, etc.

My doctor also prescirbed me EFA-PLEX oil, which I am supposed to take in juice, water, smoothie whatever.  Also goes along wioth the theory that it will moisturize your system from the inside out.  She also gave me a homeopathic ointment (RC30?) to replace my steroid use to treat inflammation.  She suggested taking out whatever I needed to use, mixing in 2-3 drops of essential lavender oil and apply.


Today my skin burned insanely, so I took a bath with a LUSH In the Nude bathmelt,a bit of a Butterball bomb, and a cheescloth bundle of oatmeal.  I rubbed the bundle of oatmeal all over (feels so good! another reccommendation of my doctor) to calm my inflammed skin.  The after I applied my cream - my skin burned so much as always when it's flaring - I mixed the lavender oil into the ointment and slapped it on quickly.  The burning stopped instantly!  I've never been so surprised...I usually have to wait 15-30 minutes before the burning subsides.

Anyway, sorry for the essay.  I just really wanted to share thsi with you guys because I know how you all feel.  Maybe some of you will want to try going natural.  I'll keep updates on how my skin's feeling - wish me luck - and if any of you want to try to diet with me, let me know!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 21, 2007)

Have any of you tried Zinc cream? Or any type of ointment with zinc? It's supposed to be for "problem skin". I purchased one from a health store, and it's tinted, and can be used under makeup. It does dry your skin out a little, but as soon as I used it, the flare ups on my elbows practically dissappeared.

Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## Korms (Feb 21, 2007)

After using steroid creams, has anyone else been left with yellowing of the skin?  I have really noticeable yellow areas on my neck (I am fair skinned) and I recently found out that this is a common side effect of steroid creams and that it is permanent.  I'm quite annoyed because my Doctor never explained that there were side effects when the cream was prescribed, I was just warned not to use it on my face (which I didn't).

The discolouration really gets me down some days because I have short hair and I feel that it's really obvious, I'm sure people think I've got some sort of viral infection


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 21, 2007)

I've always been yellow.. heehee.. (I'm Chinese)

Try a whitening mask?


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_After using steroid creams, has anyone else been left with yellowing of the skin?  I have really noticeable yellow areas on my neck (I am fair skinned) and I recently found out that this is a common side effect of steroid creams and that it is permanent.  I'm quite annoyed because my Doctor never explained that there were side effects when the cream was prescribed, I was just warned not to use it on my face (which I didn't).

The discolouration really gets me down some days because I have short hair and I feel that it's really obvious, I'm sure people think I've got some sort of viral infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That is really annoying!
I have psiorasis in my scalp and fortunately, nobody can't see anything, except when some new hait starts growing in the middle of my head, like a palm tree, straight up! LOL!
And I was diagnosed with eczema on my hands a moth ago...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I alsways thought that I just had very dry hands.
I started the steroid cream but the Doctor never said anything about my hands getting yellow!  
When my hands are relly red, the cortisone cream (or any cream) burns my skin like hell and they hurt so much and get redder.
So, I had to stop using it on the really bad days, which I shouldn't...
Does anyone have this problem as well?

I started applying on my face a new calming cream for allergies that I just love: Calenda Cream by Jurlique and it was so soothing that it wasn't burning my hands.
It is actually recommended for eczema and psiorasis as well.
It is wonderful!
Please, go get a sample at Sephora or somwhere else! 
It WILL help, at least, it will calm your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steph


----------



## Korms (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Try a whitening mask?_

 
I did think about that but I certainly won't be considering it while my skin is still sore!  As far as I'm aware any skin discolourations caused by steroid creams are non reversable.

Could be worth a try though, when my skin is better!  Anyone know any good ones?


----------



## LoR (Feb 22, 2007)

I have messed up skin--

eczema psoriasis and acne= FUN TIMES!

HAHAH I have used a lot of different steroid creams which usually work, but I recently bought Oil of Olay quench for extra dry skin and my body feels like silk! It has even taken away the eczema on my elbows and legs.

on my face I use aveeno...which helps with everything.


----------



## als1626 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm really lucky in that I only have eczema on my left arm and hand (how does it decide where it wants to live? so very weird).  I just had a flare-up today, I used some Benadryl Cream on my arm and it went away fairly quickly.  I'm also taking EFA's and drinking tons of water and I think that's really helped - I've had almost no flareups this winter, compared to constant flareups most years.

Another great, soothing moisturizer is Talulah Natural's Calendula cream. It's really soothing and super moisturizing - I love it, it's kind of greasy though so it's more of a night thing. For the day, I love Kiehl's super duper hand cream (that's not its real name - the one with the airplane on the tube).  It's very heavy duty, sinks in quickly, and is unscented.

Good luck everyone! Drink your water!


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I did think about that but I certainly won't be considering it while my skin is still sore!  As far as I'm aware any skin discolourations caused by steroid creams are non reversable.

Could be worth a try though, when my skin is better!  Anyone know any good ones?_

 
I'd suggest you Decleor, it is a completely natural line.
I tried the whitening products but I am so white that i am not sure if I can get any whiter. It is good against skin stains too.

Steph


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2007)

aquaphore seems to be a good thing for me


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Eucerin's Calming Creme as a moisturizer yet.  It does wonder for me.

Also, I went to Johns Hopkins for my eczema for years, and after experimenting with triamcinelone and various other steroid creams, my doctor finally switched me to Protopic (which is great cause it can be used on the face since it's not a steroid) and it has been the best treatment ever!


----------



## smandell (Mar 20, 2007)

How did your Eczema progress? Did it just show up over night or did it take years to get worse. I ask because I've only known I had it for the past few years (since moving to the colder/dryer Northeast from Florida) and in that time it has spread from patches on one arm to both. Other than quantity, the patches themselves haven't gotten worse and they're only very noticeable after a shower, otherwise you can only feel a dry rough spot. The itchiness isn't terrible either, only when I think about it (like right now).

I'm 27, is this it for me or should I be getting ready for something much worse?


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

what a helpful thread! 
i had eczema when i was a baby and it went away. 
but (dun dun dun daaa) it has come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what i do....
after a shower (for soap i use Aveeno), cover the affected areas with huge amounts of Eucerin moisterizer. it locks in moister. I then put Protopic (i dont think this is an over the counter product so you should ask your dr.) on the really rough patches of eczema. that should usually keep the redness, itchyness away. and dont forget, being a little bit oily (skin-wise) is good.

ohh and i love aquaphor!  

we definantly have to start an eczema support goup


----------



## missymaricel (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been living with eczema all my life and absolutely hate it, but eventually learned how to deal with it by treating flareups as soon as possible. My rash flareups appear at the most random locations from anywhere on my body, to my scalp, my face, and even on my eyelids ruining my eye makeup look for that day. Daily constant moisturizing is of utmost importance and dermatologist recommended products are the only ones that work such as Eucerin or Aveeno. Don't bother with other cheaper d/s brands that do absolutely nothing for eczema sufferers. To treat actual eczema flareups, Clobetasol is the only thing that works for me since apparently I have a more acute form of eczema. My dermatologist said it's the strongest eczema medication available and is the only one that works on me and for those who have major eczema. Elidel did absolutely nothing for me. I don't mind that Clobetasol contains steroids just as long as I'm using it only and ONLY ON FLAREUPS until it goes away which is normally 3-4 applications of it. Just remember to keep your skin well moisturized, treat flareups immediately with medication, and DON'T SCRATCH!!!


----------



## lifewithoutzinc (May 9, 2007)

I used to have pretty bad eczema a few years ago, but interestingly enough, after I started exercising regularly, my skin cleared up and my eczema hasn't come back since. There have been very minor flare-ups now and then, but they always come after I've consumed food that I knew I shouldn't have. Also, always keep your skin moisturized! That seems to help my dry, dry skin in general.


----------



## kchan99 (May 13, 2007)

I do a lot of scratching of my legs when I sleep. I tried wearing gloves, but that didn't work. Now I wear leggings to bed. I haven't scratched myself since I have been wearing leggings to bed for several months. I just ordered some silk leggings from Wintersilk for the summer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

ive had eczema ever since i could remember and school was a nightmare. every part of my body was covered in red patches and blisters. then my legs cleared up and it started to get worse on my arms, back, neck and face. i use to cry myself to sleep cuz it was so bad. my parents tried everything but sometimes it'll clear up durng the summer and come back again for winter! when i did get it during summer, sweating was hell! any part that was moist itched like hell and my skin use to bleed itself raw. during high school it would come and go and doctors would prescribe creams which still didnt work. then my brother (who has it too) was given diprobase cream. its really thick, so if used regularly the flareups would calm down. im only 19 now and i still use diprobase and cocoa butter. steer clear from chemicals like washing up liquid cuz those call majorly ruin your skin. use LATEX-FREE gloves and always always moisterise. i was told by my teacher that stress is one major trigger. so no stressing! also you're more likely to be allergic to citrus fruits and dairy so try cut them out and see how it goes. i've started using aveeno now. it stops dryness and keeps your skin smooth and used regularly, youl notice a difference. also try eucerin and when its hot minimise red flareups by using those water face cooling spray. it does make a difference!

whoah that was long but i hoped it helped!


----------



## Smilla (May 25, 2007)

I have dyshidrotic eczema (tiny clear blisters on hands and feet) and Benedryl is the only thing that helps. They flare up when I'm really stressed. 

I also have patches of contact eczema on my skin. I have to be super careful when I start using a new product. I test it on a tiny area of thin skin (like on the inside of my arm) and see if any eczema develops. 

I did something stupid, I accidentally poured shower gel on my head. I was tired and thought it was shampoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rinsed it out immediately, but now I have an eczema breakout on the top of my scalp. I can't use my steroid cream for this. What should I do? Wait it out?


----------



## KaylaGrace (May 25, 2007)

The best cream for it is called Elecom. 
The only thing that has EVER worked for me. It is by perscription only though.


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

I have always had SEVERELY dry skin with red bumpy patches here and there... eczema...I don't know.  I've never been diagnosed with it.

My first son, however, has also had severaly dry skin with eczema since he was a little baby. I would use cortizone cream on the really bad spots, but a doctor told me that it is not good to use on a consistant basis because it contains steroids. He recommended *Eucerin Moisturizer* (which can be found at pretty much any department or drug store) and I loved that stuff so much that I began using it and so did my husband.  We discovered it 6 years ago and have been using it ever since.

The Eucerin did not completely get rid of the eczema, but it definitely helped and kept it at bay. I recently discovered another product in the last couple of years that is FREAKING AMAZING!  You can use it alone, but it is great in conjunction with any product you are already using. It is called *Emu Oil*... you may have heard about it on Oprah. They have been using it in Australia forever, but it is just getting big here in the western continents recently.  It has tons and tons of beneficial properties, but the reason it is great to use in conjunction with other products is because it is a transdermal carrier and it is the fastest penetrating oil there is.

I'm not sure where you can buy the Emu Oil locally, but I know for a fact you can buy it online on ebay and other places. To find out all the info just google emu oil. This stuff is truly miraculous!

Also, for anyone with babies or small children who suffer from eczema, you may want to look into *Gentle Naturals Eczema Cream and Wash*. They didn't have this around with my first son, but they had it when my second son was born and it is also a great product!


----------



## anns (Aug 5, 2007)

I have Eczema on my scalp, which sucks because it's really hard to put prescription cream or anything else on it.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 10, 2007)

I have had the worst eczmea ever. I've had it since I was 3 years old. At first i had it on just my arm and knee creases and it gradually spread all over my body and face over the years. 

For a year and a half it was the worst my skin has ever been because my eczema became extremely infected. Ive never experienced anything like it. I became so depressed because it affected every aspect of my life, also physically and emotionally. 

I went to doctors, specialists in dermatology etc.. It was so frustrating because I felt they really didnt know what they were doing, they wouldnt give me answers what was causing it and just kept giving me more and more steroid ointments even antibiotics and oral steroids! They never think to look at the cause rather than just supressing the symptoms.

So I started doing it 'alone'. I stopped putting steroid ointments on my skin and just used plenty of moisturiser. I didnt take anymore oral drugs. I kept a diary of what I ate and what I did that day. Then noticed a pattern emerging.

I found out that chicken and cigarette smoke caused these painful, unsightly infections. I cannot begin to describe to you how bad they were. I thank God I still have skin after all it's been through! Although I still have a long way to go as my skin is still quite red and inflammed. I have to take a very very close look at my diet because I believe that has a lot to do with eczema flare ups. I haven't had an infection for 3 months now. ( I was having infections every week which lasted about 5-6 days at a time for a year and a half)

Although I had to leave my job. I am so happy I was able to stop those infections. And my boyf proposed to me I am so lucky he has stuck by me through all my ugliest days & suffering =) My dream is to wear a beautiful sleeve-less dress!! And I WILL be wearing it on my special day! 
If any of you need some help let me know ...xxx


----------



## daFilli (Aug 29, 2007)

when i went back to Jamaica to visit my dad...  he made me rub the inside of a banana skin [yea the icky inside] on my eczema [i had it on my eyes, 2 fingers, elbow crease] and i continued to do it for about a month and half and it calmed it down and went away... the redness/scaring is almost un noticeable.


----------



## logan44103 (Sep 15, 2007)

I thought I would jump in on this post. I have been doing a lot of research on Omega-3 Fish oil and just started taking them daily. The benefits of this only after a month or two are clear skin, shiny hair, nails that grow like crazy and also..bye-bye dry skin! Most of the posts here are about topical treatments. Maybe trying a supplement working from the "inside-out" would help as well!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 15, 2007)

my eczema comes and goes but when it's around i hate it! heat triggers mine mostly. i use a topical rx cream to treat the areas that are really bad but on the off days, I keep my skin moisturized by using jojoba oil! works great esp when i get that scalp eczema =\ I used to use Eucerin but I didn't like the texture. Aveeno the one with menthol in it works great! love the coolin' feeling!


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 15, 2007)

My eczema is quite persnickety. Triamcinolone works very well for the patches that show up on my forums but does NOT work for the eczema in my underarm area, hip, or thigh. What the heck? Right now I'm just coping with cortisol + moisturizer for those until my new products come in next week. I've also got a rampant case of scalp eczema that I pick at like a maniac; it makes me look like I have the biggest dandruff in the world. 

I've always been allergic to most perfumes and most average soaps (if I use even a mild soap on my face the skin on my cheeks turns bright pink and flakes off completely in two big hard discs... really gross), so I'm going to give the all-natural Lush products a shot. I've ordered some of their Recon hair treament; I've heard a lot of people say it was great for their scalp eczema and/or scalp psoriasis. I figure it can't do any more damage than what I've already got. I've also heard that their "Dream" products can be good for eczema (someone here mentioned Dream Cream earlier) so I've ordered some Dream Wash to try out in the shower. I'll give a little update once they get here and I have a chance to try them out for myself.


----------



## arwennn (Oct 26, 2007)

I never had eczema until a couple years ago. My mother has it really bad on her hands, and my sister had it when she was a baby on her forehead. I was going through a particularly stressful time in my life and that's when I started getting it. First, I got it as a hives-like rash all over my body. It then settled into the insides of my elbows and on my hands. I get it the worst on my hands - patches of weepy rashes.

The dermatologist gave me a prescription for a compound. It's clobetasol and LCD. It smells nasty (like tar) but hell, it works like a charm. If I'm having a flare up, I just apply it twice a day for up to ten days (more than 10 days and it'll "melt my skin off") and I usually won't get a break out for another week or so. That was when I first started it. Now, I'll get a breakout and I'll apply it once or twice, and the breakout will clear up within 24-48 hours.

I also stick with thick, creamy lotions for extra dry skin or stuff like that. I moisturize RIGHT after I get out of the shower, and I keep hand lotion on me wherever I go. I found St. Ives collagen and elastin to work particularly well with my skin, and it smells nice.

Unfortunately, you can't cure eczema, but you can control it.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 10, 2007)

My eczema didn't really flare up until the last year of college, when I was under a lot of stress.  Before that, it was so mild I just ignored it, and moisturized.  When it really showed up, it was raised, oozing, and just plain nasty.  It was so bad, at one point I had a person at a store hand me my bag like I was contagious... I had to start covering it up after that.

What finally got rid of my eczema was first exfoliating the area (usually a bad idea, but what was happening to my arm was that the oozy stuff was preventing the old dead skin from coming off, and there was a layer affect going on).  After that, applying moisturizer.  Now this step might sound easy, but here are the problems: I can't use synthetic fragrances on that area, and I can't use petroleum products.

The petroleum products thing was actually the hardest.  Lot of eczema specific creams use them, and even some of the ones that are suggested by doctors.  Eventually, I just gave up on specific ones, and just started using whatever natural moisturizers I could find that contained either no fragrance, or natural oil ones.

The last problem is that I sodium laurel and laureth sulfate really irritate the area, so I can't use soaps that contain those.  I can every now and then (like at a restaurant), but prolonged usage causes a flare-up.

I guess what my long story is trying to say is really pay close attention to what you are using.  My eczema flare-up of doom was actually prolonged by months before I figured out that it was the petroleum doing it.  Once I took away the ingredients that were causing it to remain, it went away pretty quickly, and now I just have to deal with small flare-ups, and the thinner skin in that area.

Also, moisturize after a shower/bath.  I know this is repeated over and over, but it is one of the truths of truths to keep your skin moist.  It's actually something I tell everyone, regardless if they have eczema or not, because it's so important.  A bath is like an antibiotic; antibiotics kill even the good bacteria, baths/showers get rid of even the good moisture/oil.  You need to replenish what you took away, and lock in what you have left before it goes out.

Hope that helps at least one eczema sufferer ^_^.


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe someone can help me and suggest me what to do...
Every year, when the cold starts kicking my hands get very irritated, red and dry. I was told that it is Eczema about a year ago.However I have had that since I was twelve!

My hands are like a weather man! 
If it gets colder, they will get redder and will start craking and even bleeding before I even go out to check the weather and that also works in the summer when it gets cold and rainy. How weird!
Is anyone else like that?
But what can I do when they bleed and get so red?
I tried Vaseline, which does help a bit with the bleeding, but I can't use that during the day, it is too greasy.
When my hands are so red, they get so painful!
Any cream, even fragrance free stings like hell!
I was given just a cortison cream once that didn't do anything and hurt too.
What do you recommend in this case?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## righteothen (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Maybe someone can help me and suggest me what to do...
Every year, when the cold starts kicking my hands get very irritated, red and dry. I was told that it is Eczema about a year ago.However I have had that since I was twelve!

My hands are like a weather man! 
If it gets colder, they will get redder and will start craking and even bleeding before I even go out to check the weather and that also works in the summer when it gets cold and rainy. How weird!
Is anyone else like that?
But what can I do when they bleed and get so red?
I tried Vaseline, which does help a bit with the bleeding, but I can't use that during the day, it is too greasy.
When my hands are so red, they get so painful!
Any cream, even fragrance free stings like hell!
I was given just a cortison cream once that didn't do anything and hurt too.
What do you recommend in this case?

Thanks for your help!_

 
My dad has this, and so do I, but in a milder form (used to be worse, when I rode my bike on top of it).  Moisturizing with heavier cream, and putting on gloves at night really helps to allow your hands to heal some.  Using a lighter moisturizer during the day (like Avalon) also helps, and at least for me, didn't burn as much.  If you read my above post, you might have noticed the thing about petroleum that I mentioned.  When my hands burned, it was because of that (I don't know if it's an allergy, but I know that that anywhere near my eczema when it's flaring burns like fire).

The best thing I can say is wear gloves whenever possible, always have moisturizer on, and remember to reapply after washing your hands, and try and keep gloves on at night, so that your hands have a chance to heal in warmth.  As for gloves, wear something non-abrasive, like fleece, and make sure it keeps a lot of the wind out, but allows your hands to breath.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## rebekah (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey guys, Am I the only one that developed a SEVERE allergy to Triamcinolone and Elidel because of my daily use of it??
It worked for me for about a year or two (both them worked) and then (its worst for Triamcinolone) i started to develop a severe (much worse than eczema) reaction. 
I have it eczema on my eyelids, lips, around mouth, under eyes, arms, and behind knees.

I have found that my eczema has gotten a lot better over time, and I have found many things that trigger it such as ALL peppers, onions, anything with an intense taste like those.

my favorite cream used to be MAC's studio moisture fix, but they've changed what its made of or something and now i'm really really allergic to it because it has a fragrance now. 

MY FAVORITE CREAM IS BY DERMALOGICA! They make a ''extreme dry skin'' kit which is totally wonderful, you can get this on amazon. I promise you it is WONDERFUL! 

oh yeah and the triamcinolone bleached out my skin over time so my arms are a fucked up color. thanks doctors! 

ONE MORE TIP : never EVER EVER use VASELINE because it holds bacteria
also never use a loopah sponge.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate my eczema - it really puts me in a sad mood.
As of right now, I have very few flare ups and oddly enough, they don't act up as much as in the winter as it does in the summer time. I'm guessing it's due to the sun exposure and sweating. Only thing that I'm getting annoyed with is the old scars it left behind... if anyone has recommendation for those it'd be greatly appreciated.

Anyways, someone mentioned *Eucerin Moisturizer* and that is a really good body moisturizer. I find thick cream works the best for our skin types. I'm bad at putting lotion on daily but the good thing about this cream is that once out the shower - you put it on and you don't need to keep re-applying, just because its so heavily thick.
Any cream that is liquidly to the touch - I don't recommend getting... ever. It has water bases and that just irritates the skin, well for me it does. 

I will be considering changing my diet and how that works. I never knew eggs, tomatos, wheat and dairy products causes flare ups until last year and I told my mother that and she knew all about it and never told me! Ugh. I'm like, 
"jeez thanks for letting my skin look like shit...I'mma go make a egg sandwhich on wheat bread and drink milk to feel better"


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Gold bond ultimate!  I have excema on my face, neck and body and after years of searching and trying absolutly everything this is the only thing that has worked for me.  Six months of the year I have to battle dry Canadian Prairie winters and this cream has saved my skin!  I love it!

Please be careful using cortisone products, especially on your face.  Over time it will thin your skin very badly and you can't repair the damage.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I hate my eczema - it really puts me in a sad mood.
As of right now, I have very few flare ups and oddly enough, they don't act up as much as in the winter as it does in the summer time. I'm guessing it's due to the sun exposure and sweating. Only thing that I'm getting annoyed with is the old scars it left behind... if anyone has recommendation for those it'd be greatly appreciated.

Anyways, someone mentioned *Eucerin Moisturizer* and that is a really good body moisturizer. I find thick cream works the best for our skin types. I'm bad at putting lotion on daily but the good thing about this cream is that once out the shower - you put it on and you don't need to keep re-applying, just because its so heavily thick.
Any cream that is liquidly to the touch - I don't recommend getting... ever. It has water bases and that just irritates the skin, well for me it does. 

I will be considering changing my diet and how that works. I never knew eggs, tomatos, wheat and dairy products causes flare ups until last year and I told my mother that and she knew all about it and never told me! Ugh. I'm like, 
"jeez thanks for letting my skin look like shit...I'mma go make a egg sandwhich on wheat bread and drink milk to feel better"_

 





Same experience! The worst was my lunchtime sandwich melts with ham, cheese & white bread ..it's a def NO-NO!!

I used to work for a nutritional health company and lots of people with scars used Rose-hip seed oil. The best-selling one was Rosa Mosqueta. Although you have to be very dedicated in applying it or it won't work. A woman who was in a car accident used it for 3 years and it helped her tremendously.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

And for all of us who suffer from this skin problem:

Look into Food Energetics (Chinese/Indian - Ayurveda). Basically every food has a cetain effect on the body. Some foods heat the body, cool it down and some are neutral. It's worth looking into and testing out. My fiance's family are Persian and his Nana is familiar with the Indian food energetics. She told me to stay away from Pork, Chicken & Shellfish as this really heats the body- and it really does help.

Basically people with eczema need to avoid foods that HEAT the body up & eat plenty of foods which cool the body eg. cucumber, watermelon. Im trying to accumulate a list of these foods. I'll put it up once it's done.


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't sleep at night due to eczema. It itches so bad, & I try so hard not to scratch, omg & it burns!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get really bad flare ups in the winter, usually on my arms & legs; especially in the creases. The summer, not so much. My skin is usually really smooth & hydrated. I've tried like every cream but nothing has been working.  This just started a couple days ago, so I'm really needing to see the Dr., but have to wait until after th weekend. I also get it really bad after shaving. I haven't shaved in so long, I feel so gross.  What can you do about that?


----------



## sunnidee13 (Mar 4, 2008)

ive tryed these things, but i get lazy and stop using it. then it comes back. now that its winter i get it between my fingers (isn't that weird) and summer its almost all over.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 4, 2008)

Gosh, it's so nice to know I'm not alone.

When I was a little girl, my mom used to use Nivea religously all over me.  I didn't realize I had eczema this badly until recently when I was rubbing my arm and felt a weird patch...sooner or later, both of the tops of my arms are covered in little whitish circles, and sometimes there are red ones, odd shapes, weird texture, etc.  

It makes me so self conscious because my boyfriend always says "babe make sure you put your cream on" and tells me (not in a rude way) when it's getting REALLY bad.  I hate it.  It has now developed on parts of my tummy, my thighs, and a little guy on my face.  It makes me want to cry when I see myself.

Especially with summer coming up, I'm not going to be wearing long sleeves anymore!

I made an appt for the dermatoligist months ago, and I can't get in until next month because they're so packed with patients.

I went to my family medicine doctor and she said she can't really do anything about it other than suggest hydrocoritsone.

Aside from that, I have this weird rash thing that is under my nose and on my chin.  I looked it up online and I think I have Perioral dermatitis.  It is so ugly!  I hate it.  Sometimes it burns, gets scabbish and peels.

Hopefully the dermatologist can fix me ASAP.


----------



## jmj2k (Mar 4, 2008)

"Yes to Carrots" body wash, and body butter...they work really well for sensitive skin.  Right now, the line is only available at Walgreens.


----------



## Sinford (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunnidee13* 

 
_ive tryed these things, but i get lazy and stop using it. then it comes back. now that its winter i get it between my fingers (isn't that weird) and summer its almost all over._

 
I get it there too! I was tortured with eczema as a child and suffered a horrible flare up when I was 14/15 (it was really awful, my left hand constantly looked like a 3rd degree burn and I had to wear a white cotton glove on it all the time and it would still get infected).

But between my fingers is where I normally get it now, and then it spreads, I have a feeling it has something to do with drying your hands after washing, even though I always dry them well, or perhaps it's just the cold, bottom line is, it's a pain in the arse!


----------



## christal24 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow I'm not alone! heehee

Before the days of the internet and blogging we didn't have such support!

Anyways I can relate to all you ladies, I've had eczema since I was 2 or 3 yrs old, and I'm 24 yrs old now!   I wonder how much money I've spent on creams and stuff, probably thousands and thousands of dollars.  I'm lucky that this whole time my dad has an amazing insurance policy, we only have to pay I think 20 % of all medications anyways.  

Last summer I had the WORST eczema patch on my eye and cheek.  I mean I've never had anything like it my whole LIFE! My eyes had the puffy red itchy feeling, it was so inflamed, I would always wear my glasses to work in hopes that it was covered.
THen my cheek had this small rash on it, but it got sooo itchy I just had to scratch it and eventually it was this nasty thing ( bigger than a penny ) on my face.  It was to the pt of bleeding....just think about it on your FACE! ! I had to go to work and face ppl it was mortifying.....the whole summer for like 3 months.  ANyways none of my creams worked until I was at the lowest pt of tears everyday.  My aunt at church did this facial mask everynight: cinnamon and honey on her rash.  I thought she was insane!!!!!
But at this pt I was so depressed I would do anything.  So I put on this 1:1 ratio of purified honey and cinnamon on my face and eyes.  It stung like there was no tmr, but I toughed it out.  I left it on for 4 hrs, then the next night another 4 hrs.  I'm not even gonna lie by that second night my cheek wound closed up and my eyes healed up and were no longer itchy.  By the end of the week I didn't even have a scar anymore.  I would post pictures BUT its a part of my life I don't ever want to see pictures of.  Im only posting this up to offer suggestions on natural methods, as someone who has been using eczema creams for over 20 yrs.  

Research honey and you'll find that it has no water, therefore NO bacteria can grow in it, when it reacts with the liquids in your wounds it release H + acting as an antiseptic.  The stuff is amazing!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay...so here's an update.  I visited the dermatologist a few weeks ago and she prescribed a few things to me.  First off, I was right on the Perioral dermatitis-that was exactly what it is.  She gave me tetracycline which is apparently used for other things as well, but she said this will clear up my face and the rash thing leaving me with perfect skin, which I am thrilled about!  The rash seems to be disappearing but is still very red.
As far as the eczema, she prescribed Triamcinolone-wow is all I can say.  This is really helping...its smoothing my skin, clearing the redness and she said eventually will restore the hypopigmentation.  Look into this because it is really helping me!  I wish I had a before a few weeks later pic, you would be amazed!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a newer excema sufferer. I have a half-dollar size on my inner left arm. It's so wierd. Just popped up one day. I use Desoximetasone.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Okay...so here's an update.  I visited the dermatologist a few weeks ago and she prescribed a few things to me.  First off, I was right on the Perioral dermatitis-that was exactly what it is.  She gave me tetracycline which is apparently used for other things as well, but she said this will clear up my face and the rash thing leaving me with perfect skin, which I am thrilled about!  The rash seems to be disappearing but is still very red.
* As far as the eczema, she prescribed Triamcinolone-wow is all I can say.*  This is really helping...its smoothing my skin, clearing the redness and she said eventually will restore the hypopigmentation.  Look into this because it is really helping me!  I wish I had a before a few weeks later pic, you would be amazed!_

 
I can vouch for the effectiveness of Triamcinolone.  My results eventually plateaued with it, though, and I was subsequently prescribed Betamethasone Dipropionate (a cream), which also seems to be now losing its effectiveness.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      But when both of those did work consistently for me they were great.


----------



## Tjej (May 4, 2008)

I've suffered with eczema all my life and I it's taken me so long to finally work out a skincare routine that doesn't leave me looking like salami! Anyway, it may not work for others, but it works for me... 

I only use baby wash for my skin. I've had to admit defeat when it comes to amazing smelling soaps, Lush, fancy designer brands... because they just ruin me. So now I'm all about the Johnson's Baby washes. I follow that with some Oilatum emoilent (it's greasy as hell but it does the job) and then Aveeno moisturiser. (Which is great great great as it is Lanolin free... and often Lanolin free moisturisers just don't moisturise enough.) When it gets bad, I always have my tube of trusty Betnovate. 

For my face though, and I swear this has been my greatest discovery... I use Dermalogica. It's worth getting yourself "face mapped" by a specialist, but I swear the skin on my face has never looked better. The products are so mild and there's hardly any artificial stuff in them, so they're really kind. I hardly get breakouts anymore and my dry flaky eczema patches seldom appear and yeah... I just glow. I love it. 

I always always follow washing my hands with a hand cream of some sort and just generally (disgusting as it sounds) tend to avoid soaps in public toilets/friend's houses etc because they can just make it worse. The thought of having other people's wee on my hands is much nicer than the thought of being in agony for weeks because I've had a reaction to a soap!

I don't know whether they sell this in the States, but here they do an amazing range of deodrants by Sanex... and they're so mild they're brilliant. They smell quite nice too. Since I get my worst eczema in my armpits it's just great to know I have one that's 'safe' and actually works.


----------



## Madonna (May 9, 2008)

I experienced my first major flareup when I was about 8/9 years old. I swear, this thing has a mind of its own. I usually get it around my neck and stomach area. It's gotten to be such a pain coz the flareups are so random. Sometimes I'll be working out and then a patch pops up the same day. My doctor prescribed this topical ointment called Fluocinonide and so far, it's the only thing that's worked. I use mostly Aveeno/St. Ives body wash products. Aveeno's Positively Radiant line did wonders in lightening up some of my scars. I'm hoping to maybe try changing some things in my diet to see if it helps any.


----------



## esmeralda89 (May 12, 2008)

Ive had eczema all my life, i hate it, ive done homeopathy, the cleansing from inside out, dermatologist and steoids,they worked so good for about two months, i had the prettiest skin ever, then all of a sudden i woke up from that state of utopia and the disgusting eczema came back though not as worse. Every pimple i get on my forhead turns dark and into eczema, i have it on my eyerows and brow bone on part of my cheek, forehead and sometimes lips, neck arms and upper back  a stupid boy at school calls me hickey but i try not think much of it my tip is to put moistureise lots moisture to your skin.


----------



## pinknilla (Jun 1, 2008)

Does eczema have to itch?


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 2, 2008)

^^That's my understanding, yes.  At least that's what I've been told by more than one dermatologist.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 2, 2008)

My daughter was born with eczema and her pediatrician recommended Aveeno baby lotion. I'm not saying that it would work for adults but there are adult Aveeno products to try. They worked very well for my daughter btw.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 12, 2008)

Just recently discovered I have eczema on my lips!!! :c

I've known for about a month now and I go through lip balm like no other!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 26, 2008)

I have eczema (especially on my back) but I'm allergic to a lot of skin products- especially benedryl and most cortizone creams.

Should I try something all natural? Or will that not be affective?


----------



## righteothen (Jun 26, 2008)

I would say to try something natural.  I had no relief from mine until I switched to all natural soups and lotions.  Benedryl just makes the itching calm down some, it doesn't make it stop, so you're really not missing out on that one.

Often it's the all natural stuff that works better for people, so I would say go ahead and try it.  The worst that can happen is that it doesn't work great, but in the meantime, you are using stuff that is good for your skin.


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 26, 2008)

I was diagnosed with asthma in November and then not long after I started to suffer from eczema. But, only on my legs. Its such a hassle, especially in the winter. The whole winter I wore nothing but sweats, I have drawers full of PINK sweats. I can't wear jeans because the fabric irritates my skin. I can wear them when I don't have a flare up. I have to watch everything. Especially my food. I go to my doctor but nothing seems to work and I've just about had it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought it would go away once summer came but its still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't know what to do anymore. I go through aveeno lotions like crazy, and it does help to an extent. I can't use those nice smelly lotions and I tend to get jealous of those in Bath and Body Works lol.  But, at least I can speak to people about it and feel like I belong. It's so hard and not many understand. 

Any advice I can get on this particular subject would be great. My doctor has just about run out of ideas! lol!


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 26, 2008)

i've had eczema my whole life, and i hate seeing my little son scratching away because he has it too =( all these tips are good and you know we know all the tricks and things to get around it. i use cocoa butter everyday, palmers' to be exact. it keeps my skin mositurized the ENTIRE day. i love it and it helps A LOT!

my skin is so sensitive though.. i am ALLERGIC to MAC LIP GLOSS & LIPSTICK!! (waiting for everyone to faint..) how terrible is that? and i had to learn the hard way because i just couldn't stop using it, until i was tired of the gross breakouts and scarssssssss! they are gone thanks to the cocoa butter =) and studio fix haha. anyone else allergic to l/g or l/s?


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *righteothen* 

 
_I would say to try something natural.  I had no relief from mine until I switched to all natural soups and lotions.  Benedryl just makes the itching calm down some, it doesn't make it stop, so you're really not missing out on that one.

Often it's the all natural stuff that works better for people, so I would say go ahead and try it.  The worst that can happen is that it doesn't work great, but in the meantime, you are using stuff that is good for your skin._

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had eczema, psiorasis, allergies and rashes since ever.
But luckily ? my eczema hardly ever itches, well, it burns when I have flares...
I used almost everything over the counter, cortisone, Rx prescriptions and they all burn, no matter what the ingredients were.
So, I decided to switch to only natural skincare and I started looking into making my own to save money.
I looked for the ingredients everywhere, including the internet.
I now love making my creams and soaps and my skin is much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The kitchen looks like a lab sometimes though. LOL!
Let me know if you need some tips for your skin! I'd be happy to help.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinknilla* 

 
_Does eczema have to itch?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I have eczema (especially on my back) but I'm allergic to a lot of skin products- especially benedryl and most cortizone creams.

Should I try something all natural? Or will that not be affective?_


----------



## righteothen (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought I would make a list of some stuff that worked for me.  All of them have no petroleum products.  Keep in mind, what works on one person might not work on another (hence one of the reasons they can't just give a cure-all).

Alba Botanica Unscented Original Body Lotion.  This worked very well, I just wanted to try something else after a while.

Avalon Organics Peppermint Hand and Body Lotion.  Yes, it has scent, but I have found (through experimentation) that natural scents from essential oils do not cause me problems.  Please test before you use!  The last thing you want to do is cause an attack all over.  Do a spot treatment, and see your reaction.

Almond Oil.  Just plain almond oil.  When my eczema's not acting up, and I don't need much moisture, I use this.

Jason Natural Aloe Vera Satin Soap for Face and Hands.  I have also used their Tea Tree version.  I only use this as a hand soap.  It contains Sodium Myreth Sulfate (not Lauryl/Laureth).  Some people react to that one still, but I'm usually fine, as long as I make sure I get all the residue off, and moisturize afterwards.  They also have a body version, which I like for bubblebaths.

Dial Complete.  Because it's prefoaming, it leaves less of a residue on my hands.  I use this when my hands are really dirty, though.  Does contain parabens.

As I stated before, this is just what I have seen works for me.  I still get flair ups, but they are far fewer than they used to be.  Also, if you have the time and patience, I highly suggest making your own products at home.  I make my own exfoliators, to make sure I'm not allergic/going to react to anything.  A good book for how to make your own products is Earthly Bodies & Heavenly Hair by Dina Folconi.  While I do not aggree with all the stuff in that book (my face plus oil is not a good combination), the directions to making your own products are excellent, and it also gives suggestions for preservation and shelf life.

Hopefully this will help some of you.  As always, do a spot test before you cover the entire area, and check ingredients for things you might react to.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 27, 2008)

I have eczema, but it's limited to my right eyelid. It started out a few years ago, as a light peeling right in the middle of my lid. After treatments with ointments, it went away, but it popped up from time to time. It went away for some years, but last October, it popped up again, this time right on the inner corner of my eye, next to the tear duct... it actually created a small tear there. Ouch! Bought another ointment, another treatment, but it took a while to get rid of it. A couple of months later, another eczema popped up on that same lid, but this one a bit higher up. I cleared it up with the ointment, but it's back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the worst thing about my eczema is that it's quite stubborn, it takes a while to go away... the pharmacist who sold me the ointment told me not to use it for longer than 3 days in a row, but if I do that, it doesn't go away, I have to put it at least 5 days in a row. I have tried putting 3 days, stopping for one, and going at it again, but it won't work that way...


----------



## tricky (Jul 14, 2008)

I have to tell everyone what I use for my eczema. I get a rash of it on my lower legs really badly in the winter. 2 weeks ago it flared up out of nowhere. Anyways, when I start getting it, this is what I use:
1. I take flaxseed oil, fish oil, and evening primrose oil suppliments as directed on the bottle
2. I use Lush's Dreamwash every day in the shower (I swear to all that is good this is the best shit ever. I think that this is the key thing that I use. On the days I forget to use it when I have a flare up, my legs itch).
3. Aveeno Skin Relief Moisturizing Lotion (morning & night)
4. Florasone Cream (I got it at Whole Foods) when it starts itching

The Lush Dreamwash is just the best stuff ever. I can not tell you all how glad I am that I started using this. 

The thing is, you really have to do it everyday. I usually stop using this stuff when the eczema goes away, but then it ends up coming back because dumb me stops using these products daily like I should be doing. 

Hope this helps someone!

Oh yeah, I am one of those people who used steroids & all that perscription crap. None of that stuff works for me.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had eczema my whole life. Mostly during winter & summer...they both seem to dry out my skin & make it all chapped & scaly feeling. I haven't been to the doctors in a few years for it but have been using Neutrogena's Norwegian cream whenever i get a break out. I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it seems to hydrate my skin & after a few uses, my skin is back to normal. As a child I used to break out everywhere knees, elbows, face, etc. Now its every once in a while on my legs & most the time on the top part of my hands.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 5, 2008)

My excema seems to be controlled now, i'm just left with dark "scars" left by it! Anyone know how to get rid of them?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

in the fall of 2004 i woke up with a weird reddish bump on near the bridge of nose, on the left side. It looked like a bug bite at first, but then it got bigger, until it got bigger. After a while the rash spread around my eye. I would wake up with my eye swollen shut. 
Anyway, my derm. said it was eczema. It was brought on by stress, i had never had it before. He gave me this stuff called pro-topic (i think) it was about 80$ for a small tube. HE said to apply it twice a day and that it would feel like there was a lot of heat coming off the area. Well, i used it, and honestly, by the end of the first time using it, it was 90% gone. I used it about 4 more times, and my eczema was gone. 
It came back once, around christmas, again, i put protopic on once, and the spot disapeared. This stuff was a godsend.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I don't have eczema but my 2 yr old does, it started as dry skin on her elbows when i asked her dr he said just keep applying moisturizer and it didn't get better. so he give me a rx for cortizone lotion and that really didn't work. so finally i took her to the derm and got a rx for desonide for when it acts up it seems to help and has it under control for now. I use cetaphil bodywash and lotion. i recently got a sample from lush and used it twice. i also have to wash her cloths with free and clear soap.My only concern is that when she gets older will it get worse will she be able to wear mu and not irritate her skin. My poor baby.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_My excema seems to be controlled now, i'm just left with dark "scars" left by it! Anyone know how to get rid of them?_

 
You could always try a scar treatment ointment like Maderma, I think it's called.  Time is always the best remedy, though.  They'll eventually fade on their own.


----------



## Korms (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm having a really bad outbreak on my hands and arms at the moment.  I normally only get a breakout on my hands after a clinical placement (I am a student nurse so the constant handwashing does me no favours) and was thankful I had escaped this term eczema free.  So, imagine my disappointment when I woke up on Saturday (1 day after the end of term!) to find I'd been shredding my skin in my sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm trying to convince my BF not to use fabric conditioner when washing his bed linen, and change his brand of washing powder to one that is friendly to my skin as I think that is what has broken me out this weekend (I was staying over on Friday night).  Washing detergents seem to be my biggest trigger at the moment.

I'm just so frustrated that it's happened!  I've got some Doublebase emollient left from my last prescription and a small amount of Betnovate cream.  Hopefully that will clear it up quickly as I can't afford a new prescription at the moment (each item is around £7).  The Betnovate works well, but I dislike using steroid creams often.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2008)

I've made my own concoction of creams because the over counter stuff and prescribed medications weren't working at all in relieving itch. And to think it has steroids freaked me out a bit...

I use the big tub of Eucerin (or the store version of this cream) to put all the stuff in it. I put some vitamin E oil in 70,000 iu - from Sundown. It was like, $13 for 4 bottles - I just used one. Whatever prescribed cream I had, I put half of it in (it was the travel size). And Cetaphil lotion for dry sensitive skin. Just mixed the whole thing up and use it after my showers or when I itch. This worked so much - and the vitamin E oil has helped with scaring as well. It leaves my skin very smoothed and not dull looking.

I have this huge flarup on my ankle - I'd take a picture of it but I'm embarressed, and just using it every other day after I shower - the look reduced tremendously, not scaley no more and doesn't itch in the middle of night like it use to.


----------



## seabird (Oct 12, 2008)

when i was little i had 'normal' eczema, just around the backs of my knees etc except one day when i was about 13 my lips suddenly dried out so much and i didn't have lipbalm or any access to some all day, so i just licked my lips. that pretty much then triggered severe eczema, however it never itched. i discovered through process of elimination that it was from oranges, and red food colouring that triggered it, and whenever my lips were very dry. i used daktacort for about 2 years then it improved somewhat, but never went. it started to get dramatically worse a few weeks back and started to go into scabs, so i went to the doctors and was prescribed hydrocortisone with anti-bacterial stuff in it and it's completely cleared, not even a sign i ever had it apart from some very mild skin discolouration. i'm thinking perhaps it was slightly infected all along which is why it never cleared up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just glad i've got rid of it now. so, there is hope!


----------



## katharineism (Oct 17, 2008)

For all my life (I'm sixteen now) I've had really bad eczema. As a kid I had it on my inner elbows and back of my knees mostly, now it has just been concentrated mostly on my left wrist and front of the neck. It sucks! It got really bad (front of my neck turned purpley, yes, very gross and embarrassing) until ... drum roll, please ... we met someone who sold Market America products. Market America is AMAZING! In just a matter of weeks my eczema improved dramatically, and even though I have really bad flare ups, like today, it's ten times better than how it used to be. I take the OPC-3, Digestive Enzymes and other powder supplements every day. It's really worth it. 

I also use LUSH Dream Cream, Honey I washed the kids soap, and other LUSH products :]


----------



## macluvermre (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Gosh, it's so nice to know I'm not alone.

When I was a little girl, my mom used to use Nivea religously all over me. I didn't realize I had eczema this badly until recently when I was rubbing my arm and felt a weird patch...sooner or later, both of the tops of my arms are covered in little whitish circles, and sometimes there are red ones, odd shapes, weird texture, etc. 

It makes me so self conscious because my boyfriend always says "babe make sure you put your cream on" and tells me (not in a rude way) when it's getting REALLY bad. I hate it. It has now developed on parts of my tummy, my thighs, and a little guy on my face. It makes me want to cry when I see myself.

Especially with summer coming up, I'm not going to be wearing long sleeves anymore!

I made an appt for the dermatoligist months ago, and I can't get in until next month because they're so packed with patients.

I went to my family medicine doctor and she said she can't really do anything about it other than suggest hydrocoritsone.

*Aside from that, I have this weird rash thing that is under my nose and on my chin. I looked it up online and I think I have Perioral dermatitis. It is so ugly! I hate it. Sometimes it burns, gets scabbish and peels.*

Hopefully the dermatologist can fix me ASAP._

 


....This rash (under the nose & chin), it's exactly what I developed out of nowhere this year. Dr. says it's from being stressed. He said cortisone or anti-inflammatory meds, but I have branched out to search for myself and found that *EMU OIL* (pure) and *EMU oil lotion* (has almond oil in it), is working the best so far. If nothing else, I have to say that this product is the best moisturizer I have ever tried, not to mention that it does not cost alot of money at all, considering what we shell out for makeup alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would definitely recommend this to anyone. It doesn't clog your pores either and is absorbed very quickly into my skin (before makeup). Under the nose and in the chin area, is an awful place to get it, very strange to me - but this is working well. Also, washing it a couple times a day with cold antibacterial soap (a qtip is fine), then a tiny drop of EMU oil, and you are set. This stuff is great. HTH someone...Glad I came across this post!


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 21, 2008)

Besides Emu Oil, some cheaper alternative oils great for dermatitis are Meadowfoam oil and Evening Primrose Oil.
Emu is great but it is an animal fat so a lot of people don't want to use it.
I wrote a few months ago that since I started making my own natural skincare and soaps my eczema got a lot better.
No, it has COMPLETELY CLEARED UP! 
As you may know, ezcema is some kind of allergy. I suspect my allergy to be to the SLS that we find in hand and body soap as well as shampoos.
SLS is a surfactant and makes your soaps foam a lot but the sulfate is really bad for sensitive skins.
Since I stopped using synthetic products and used my soaps instead, the eczema disappeared.
Read your labels and try to understand them better. It may solve your problems.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 2, 2008)

This thread has been so helpful! I dont know what I have, but they arms and legs itch terribly when I get out of the shower and then randomly at diffrent times during the day. What was mentioned about food really makes since to me. When im eating healthy and excercising it doesnt seem to be as bad. I went to the dermatologist and he couldnt really tell me anything. He said come in "when its flaring" ok, kinda hard to plan so I never went back. I have used so many things. So far the best lotion that helps me is the gold bond intensive moisture cream and there is a new euciren body wash that is an oil based and not cream. It makes a huge diffrence in my skin. also burts bees has this almond baby oil I think. I spray it on my legs and arms right before I get out of the shower... really helps. Its crazy cause I have never ad a problem untill the last couple years....


----------



## jalisha (Dec 30, 2008)

my brother has eczema, it used to flare up pretty bad..
he was prescribed cortizon (sp?) and now it isnt as bad as before


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't read through the pages but wanted to tell of my problem with eczema a few months back.

I had been dealing with a lot and was stressed to the max. My hands were always in gloves and I developed it when I have never had it before. I was told by a friend to use olive oil. I did and in a couple days it cleared and I have not had a repeat.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate eczema! I personally have been suffering for 8 yrs. now and die everytime I have an outbreak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first I thought I had an allergic reaction to some estee lauder perfumed lotion, but when I went to the doctors they told me it was a rash and would go away. Until I couldn't stop scratching and scarring. When I'd sweat it would burn my skin! But over the years I've changed doctors and I now use a prescribed hydrocortisone cream 2.5% and any form of Eucerine lotions. That brand is a god send!! Really, I would get breakouts with every drastic change in the weather (summer, winter, PA weather) and I would put some of the cream on with some Eucerine on top, and Voila! It's a miracle worker. Although it is a topical steroid, I don't use it for long periods of time. I have to be careful though because I get itchy whenever I'm the slightest dry skinned. Nivea lotion for extremely dry skin works wonders as well on less sensitive days.

I'm rambling ladies and gents, but I share your pain!


----------



## xxgoldstarsxx (Feb 1, 2009)

I use Eucerin like deadSavvy-it's great for all the flareups on my body, but I still have a massive ugly patch of eczema on my right cheek. It's horrible and I can't cover it with makeup or it gets worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use cortisone cream but another thing I've found that helps is that I switched to no 'poo for my hair (I don't use shampoo, just the occasional apple cider vinegar or baking soda and water rinse) and I'm trying oil cleansing on my face. Since I've done that it's really helped the flareups above my shoulders. *knock on wood*


----------



## keela1967 (Feb 25, 2009)

I use emu oil and not only did it take away my eczema but also made lines and wrinkles go away. I now use it on my entire face and neck! Love it!
I found it to be reasonably priced for 1 oz at flufferella


----------



## x0j3s5ica0x (Mar 24, 2009)

im a eczema sufferer as well and i hate it! recently i purchased cetaphil moisturizer and cleanser. i'll see how that goes. anyways, its good to know how much support there is in here. i'm thinking of trying out the Lush Dream Cream.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Apr 11, 2009)

I have eczema and it was really bad when I was a child.  It's gotten better over the years because I know how to treat it...but this last summer it was HORRIBLE! It was probably the humid weather or something, but the inside of my arms were constantly raw and red.  Thankfully it's toned down since them.  Occasionally I have to use prescription lotion for it.


----------



## kchan99 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0j3s5ica0x* 

 
_im a eczema sufferer as well and i hate it! recently i purchased cetaphil moisturizer and cleanser. i'll see how that goes. anyways, its good to know how much support there is in here. i'm thinking of trying out the Lush Dream Cream._

 
When I was a young child, I alternated Cetaphil cleanser with soap in the shower.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (Apr 23, 2009)

I have totally severe eczema to the point where ive tried different creams, steroids, and a treatment where I had to go to my dermatologist once a week and stand in a UV box thing. Elidel didn't work for me and I used Elecon when I was a child. what sucks is now I'm in college and i don't have health insurance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does anyone know any home remedies? and which makeup brands work well wth eczema?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 23, 2009)

Lately I've heard about a petrolatum-based product called "Egyptian Magic".  I Googled it and it's pretty pricey.  I also discovered a health food store in my area that carries it.  The reviews of it are glowing!  I would love to try it, but that price turns me off.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

Sometimes treating the problem externally isn't always the best way. A lot of the time you're just easing it or treating it at it's worst but not stopping it coming back. 

Why don't you try getting some Chlorella? 
Chlorella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

It sounds like a weird thing, but believe me it is fantastic. It's very good for you & my dad has been buying it for years & getting me to take it. We have a family friend who had extreme eczema when he was younger, he started taking this & it cleared up. I swear it really does help, god I sound like an infomercial, but it really is fantastic.

also, other things to take:
Eczema: GLA, zinc, chlorella, vits - A, B2, B6,


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x0j3s5ica0x* 

 
_im a eczema sufferer as well and i hate it! recently i purchased cetaphil moisturizer and cleanser. i'll see how that goes. anyways, its good to know how much support there is in here. i'm thinking of trying out the Lush Dream Cream._

 
Usually every type of moisturizer irritates my skin except for Eucerin Original Creme BUTTTT the Dream Cream doesn't! I suffer from severe eczema, and it doesn't last as long as the eucerin, but it doesn't irritate it so I would say give it a try. & try the dream wash too. it has calomine in it that soothes some of the itchiness away, the smell is just kinda weird. nothing not managable though..


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Lately I've heard about a petrolatum-based product called "Egyptian Magic". I Googled it and it's pretty pricey. I also discovered a health food store in my area that carries it. The reviews of it are glowing! I would love to try it, but that price turns me off._

 
I believe petroleum is actually bad for eczema. Am i wrong?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 14, 2009)

I had it as a child also, I find mine flares up when I am stressed. Lacticare HC is my new HG


----------



## jani04 (May 31, 2009)

I'm an eczema suffering and each time winter comes along it flares up. Last year it was my inner elbows, parts of my legs (though they just itched but never flared in to the whole scaly red thing) and sometimes my allergies would flare up and my face would react. 

This year since the start when it was summer (I'm in the southern hemisphere) I've been using plain raw butters in the shower. From Mango butter to shea butter to Mowrah butter to Rosehip oil. It's great stuff and I'd rather moisturise in a warm shower than in my cold room! 

So successfully I'd prevented any flare ups on my body BUT this year a crazy new area has flared with eczema. This random c curve along my upper nose going under my eye. Sometimes it gets crazy bad and flares like nothing and drives me crazy. But at it's best it's just a dry sandy piece of RED RED mark. It's so dry if I slide my finger along it it makes a scratchy sound?! ALso the redness won't go away. I don't put make up on it to try cover it up, it just looks worse IMO so it's just looks like a permanent red curved birth mark. 

I've tried Cetaphil's moisturising cream, Lush's skin drink, Lush's Celestial, The body shop's aloe night cream, The body shop's hemp cream, Aveeno, Weleda skin food. Rosehip oil, emu oil, camellia oil, olive oil.. And nothing has worked. 

Any one have any moisturising suggestions? 

It happened earlier but after a week of intense moisturisation (going to bed with a thick white mask of plain moisturising cream on) it went away in a week, the red mark, dryness and all. This time nothing is helping and it's been over 2 weeks it's been like this now. I hate going outside. It's also in a small patch on the side of my forehead, both inner eyelids and on the bottom of my skin.. gaahh..


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAG0TS0UUL* 

 
_I believe petroleum is actually bad for eczema. Am i wrong?_

 
I've not heard that it is, and I use Aquaphor to moisturize with (it's predominately petroleum).  My skin loves it!  Maybe it depends on the person?


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh one thing to watch out for is nickel and food that contain nickel. Also dairy has been known to be cause eczema flare ups.


----------



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Eczema Symptoms:

    * Redness of the skin around the blisters
    * Dry, extremely itchy skin
    * Raw areas of the skin from scratching which may even lead to bleeding

Herbal Remedies for Eczema:

Neem (Azadirachta indica): One of the most powerful blood purifiers and detoxifiers in Ayurvedic usage, Neem is often used to maintain healthy skin. There is plenty of scientific backup for Neem's immune enhancement properties as a booster of the macrophage's effectiveness. Neem is used for external applications in skin diseases. Scientific studies indicate that Neem boosts the immune system by energizing lymphocytes cells to respond to infection and other challenges to the body's immunity. More..


----------



## amyzon (Jul 27, 2009)

My hands flared terribly duing the winter.  I was constantly in pain and one finger couldn't even bend all the way.  This was recommended by my dermatologist and helped TREMENDOUSLY... when I am compliant of course and not forgetful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coating the hands in Aquaphor and sleeping with 100% cotton gloves.  

My hands were improved over a few days.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree, Aquaphor is soothing to my eczema, especially when it's angry.


----------



## booboo39 (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you or know of anyone who has used this successfully on the face?
thank you


----------



## booboo39 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for the tip on Emu. I use it on my heels @ bedtime but never thought of  using it for the eczema patches on my face


----------



## emmemma (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG I've been suffering from eczema for years..I have eczema on both of my eyelids, my browbones, my chest, both of my hands and my arms and legs.. they are especially sensitive when there's a change of season, and I can't even wear eye makeup coz the rubbing makes the flare ups even worse..
Here's my story:My "smart-ass"doctor initially told me that it was fungal infection-without even looking at it for 3 seconds.. I used ketoderm for 3 months and of course it got worse, anywayz long story short, eventually another doctor told me that I had eczema 100%, and my journey started from there.. I wish I had known that benedryl helps with eczema, coz my skin kinda became resistant to cortisone.. I'm now taking some Chinese Herbal Medicine.. the result is slow but effective, it takes a lot of patience and you have to bare the smell and taste.. trust me it's hard! But there's far less side effects and it really works. I would recommend seeing a chinese herbalist if you are like me.


----------



## mel0622 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmemma* 

 
_OMG I've been suffering from eczema for years..I have eczema on both of my eyelids, my browbones, my chest, both of my hands and my arms and legs.. they are especially sensitive when there's a change of season, and I can't even wear eye makeup coz the rubbing makes the flare ups even worse..
Here's my story:My "smart-ass"doctor initially told me that it was fungal infection-without even looking at it for 3 seconds.. I used ketoderm for 3 months and of course it got worse, anywayz long story short, eventually another doctor told me that I had eczema 100%, and my journey started from there.. I wish I had known that benedryl helps with eczema, coz my skin kinda became resistant to cortisone.. I'm now taking some Chinese Herbal Medicine.. the result is slow but effective, it takes a lot of patience and you have to bare the smell and taste.. trust me it's hard! But there's far less side effects and it really works. I would recommend seeing a chinese herbalist if you are like me._

 
What type of herb is it? Is it in a tea form or like a chewable tablet?


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 13, 2010)

I have not read all the posts in this thread but from my knowledge eczema is the skins reaction to an allergy. It might be helpful to get an allergy test. My daughter has eczema and has had it since birth. Her doctor knows about it and I am appalled that she never had an allergy test. Her next appt I will inquire about this. Her eczema has been really bad this winter and I found Johnson and Johnson Eczema Cream to work very well. It comes in a green tube with winnie the pooh on it. It might help adults also. I also use the eczema body wash and either aveeno lotion/aveeno eczema lotion or the J&J eczema cream. I also use hydrocortisone. I think the J&J cream is the best. It has the consistency of vaseline and leaves my hands and my daughters skin very soft!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^

Thankyou! You have just given me the perfect gift for a friend! Her eczema has been playing chronic up this winter and she is whinnie the pooh mad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have eczema myself but I had a friend as a child who's mother swore by oatmeal in bath water (in tights) and it seemed so sooth it for her.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok so I don't know if anyone has posted this, but here goes.
I used to be a nanny and the little boy I nannied for had really horrible eczema, so much so they gloved his hands and never let him sleep in shorts because of the itching.
Anyway his mom was a mua and stumbled across this product Eczema & Dermatitis Skin Rash Treatment from one of her clients. she used it in conjunction with cetaphill and his skin cleared up. He skin went from patchy and irritated to soft and smooth.
My niece has eczema and we are getting ready to try it on her as well. 
Hope this helps somone.


----------



## christinita (Aug 21, 2010)

Cloderm works for me. I put that on my eczema and then layer Cetaphil cream on top.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had eczema my whole life. It's unrelated to diet and irritants.  Stress like exams and stuff might exalt the problem but I just have to accept that this is how my skin is.  The only thing that has worked is prescription steroid creams.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just had a really horrible flare-up this summer (still dealing with the effects now, actually) on my hands. I hadn't had to deal with my eczema in over 10 years and never this bad, so it was pretty devastating. The skin on my left thumb was so itchy that I scratched the whole top layer off. It was oozy and hurt, so depressing. Then it moved to my right hand, just on the tops of my middle, ring and pinkie fingers--rough, inflamed patches of skin that itched and burned if I even looked at them. I ended up going to Target and picking up 3 different kinds of Eucerin products (including Aquaphor which I love, and the Calming Creme which I'm still using after every time I wash my hands) and some Cortizone 10 with the cooling effect formula. I often would just run my hands under cold water and take Advil, too.  It took a few weeks but it's better now. I still don't have the full top layer of skin on my thumb back yet, but it doesn't feel as weird any more (sensory-wise).  Also, I've been exercising heavily 4-5 days a week for a bit over a month so I think that has helped too. I really hope I don't have this happen again. I used to cry all the time because my hands hurt so bad...and because I couldn't wear any nail polish, so my nails are jacked too now, lol.  Looking back on it, I think my trigger was stress (I took a leave of absence from work) and this generic hand soap that I'd never used before.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 15, 2010)

I suffer severely from eczema during the harsh winter months. I usually get it on my legs. It's just itchy and bumpy. I can't wear jeans either because it irritates my skin, therefore, I live in leggings/sweats in the winter. I always hope that every year it will get better, but it just gets worse. I can't walk in the cold either, because it gets even worse. My legs are nice and smooth during the summer, a bit itchy, but not as bad as it is during the winter. ;( I'm dreading the cold weather like the plague. Anyway, I've tried like every single cream imaginable and I can't use anything with fragrance so I just stick to Eucerin, and it's been a dream cream lol. In the winter I slather on Aqauphor, and I never heard of it until my derm told me about it. I love it during the winter and it really helps treat my eczema. So, I'm just putting my experience out there, if anyone hasn't tried Aquaphor, give it a try.


----------



## jowjow (Mar 7, 2012)

silencemylips said:


> Eczema: GLA, zinc, chlorella, vits - A, B2, B6,


	Chlorella is so awesome I've included it in my staple diet. Got my close friends to try it out, too. I get mine from http://products.mercola.com/chlorella/ but our local health hub carries them too.


----------



## BLKMimiLDN (Mar 24, 2012)

I have suffered with Eczema since birth as so empathise with you all. I have been fortunate enough to be refered to a Dermatologist who, during my worst period aged 13 yrs, manged to get the condition under control as it affect over 80% of my body. I tend to find the change of seasons to be the most trying and have really sought to be 'intune' with my skin, staying away from harsh chemicals and food that irritate me. Skimming through the above posts, I don't recall seeing anyone mention the importance of using a good, non-offensive washing / laundry product. In the UK I use a plant based, 'green'product and swear by it. In fact, when I stay in hotels I carry my own pillow cases as I often come up on a rash or develop spots on my chin after sleeping on sheets not washed with a natural liquid (I NEVER use powder).

  	Next time you have a flare up, try changing your washing / laundry powder.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 21, 2013)

I developed Eczema when I was in college. It was so annoying, it drove me crazy and it made me feel so insecure especially since, I've never had issues with my skin, I like to really take care of it. Anyways, I get it on my cheeks and my forehead. Strangely enough, it's different in different spots. On my cheeks, it's red and so itchy and a bit patchy. On my forehead, it's just dry, patchy and flakey. Luckily, I haven't had a breakout on my cheeks in about 2 months (knock on wood it doesn't come back). But my forehead is so damn dry!

  	I think it has to do with an allergy (or multiple) with me, I need to go to the doctor and find out what I'm allergic to. It might be something I'm eating but the only thing I've started eating (about 6 years ago) are tomatoes. I've eaten eggs like a madman since I was little so I don't think that is it. AND... I recently (month ago) discovered a sushi that I'm in love with (Arctic Role) which is a big thing because I hate fish. So I'm thinking the salmon in the sushi might be keeping it away.

  	At one point I tried Total Moisture Facial Cream by Benefit and that made my cheeks go so red! I do not recommend it if you have Ezcema, it will make life hell for you. Currently, I'm using Pure and Natural Soothing Day Cream by Nivea and it's going good so far. Ole Henriksen Nurture Me cream and Truth serum are amazing as well, the serum really calms my skin down. Vitamin C is great.

  	In the winter time, my skin condition is at it's worst but in the summer time, it's at it's best. The sun KILLS my Eczema!


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi 

Try avoiding offensive everyday food items like cows milk, goat and soy milk are both perfect alternative which will generally reduce eczema in most cases. 

 It would be wise using dove unscented soap or aveeno body wash if needed.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 27, 2014)

The Three most common allergens Eczema:

  House dust mites (bed bugs)
  Pollen
  Pet fur - children who are exposed to cats soon after birth may have an increased risk o developing eczema.

  Food that may worsen atopic eczema:
  Egg, soya , cow's milk, nuts , wheat

  Treatment: Self-care:
  Avoid scratching, it will worsen
  Use a humidifier , dry air causes skin to dry
  Avoid trigger factors like dusts and danders
  Use of moisturizers, lotion, non irritating soaps
  Antihistamines
  Wear non irritating clothes, cloth fabric
  Bathe less frequently using warm water


----------



## alyxo (Feb 3, 2014)

It's funny because the last time I posted, I said Vitamin C is great. I take that back. If you have very dry and sensitive skin, Vitamin C will burn your skin.

  I've actually changed my diet a bit. I rarely eat fast food now (with the exception of pizza, it's my favourite). I make sure I eat a good amount of fruit and veggies. I make lots of smoothies and it does really help because I truly believe that you are what you eat. I also don't drink any soda, which was really hard for me. Not that I drank soda like crazy, beforehand. I just REALLY loved Pepsi/Coke. But now I mostly drink water, smoothies, tea and coffee. I do drink milk and it's very soothing to my body. I allow myself 1 cup of coffee, usually in the morning. When I drink tea, I add 2-3 spoons of organic honey. Honey is extremely beneficial for everyone and it's a great alternative to sugar. I eat lots of avocado, usually 1 or half of one, a day. Avocado is so beneficial for your skin, hair and nails, I think that everyone should be eating avocados. They contain so many nutrients that are perfect for helping skin. I eat eggs I would say 3-4 times a week. I know eggs have cholesterol but they are healthy and I've never had a link between eggs and eczema. I also eat a lot of sushi. Like avocado, this is so important for me. Fish is in sushi and fish has so many fatty oils and omegas. And I'm not a fan of fish so that is how I get my fish intake. I'm actually obsessed with sushi now.

  I just want to note that most of the foods that I eat, are organic. I also try to stay away from foods that contain gluten. It's really hard but I'm just taking baby steps. Currently, I'm trying to cut my intake on sugar. I add 3 spoons of sugar in my coffee which is awful but sugar is the biggest drug known to man, so I don't expect it to be easy for me.

  As far as skin care goes, I keep it very simple. I try to use products that don't contain too many complicated ingredients. And I also try to switch up my two moisturizers just to keep my skin on it's toes. Again, all my skin care is made for sensitive skin and I always read the ingredients.

  Eczema, I feel, has to do a lot with what you put in your body. As well as allergies. People that suffer from eczema are just a lot more sensitive then most people. I don't mind making a change for my skin because it is helping me to lead a healthier life.


----------



## heska (Feb 4, 2014)

My eczema on my left arm was easily cured by a skincare product that's being given to me by my dermatologist, the products' name is ikure from jarvis cosmetics. She said almost all skin infections can also be cured through this product its sort of a one cream for all.


----------



## starraffy (Feb 6, 2014)

alyxo said:


> It's funny because the last time I posted, I said Vitamin C is great. I take that back. If you have very dry and sensitive skin, Vitamin C will burn your skin.
> 
> I've actually changed my diet a bit. I rarely eat fast food now (with the exception of pizza, it's my favourite). I make sure I eat a good amount of fruit and veggies. I make lots of smoothies and it does really help because I truly believe that you are what you eat. I also don't drink any soda, which was really hard for me. Not that I drank soda like crazy, beforehand. I just REALLY loved Pepsi/Coke. But now I mostly drink water, smoothies, tea and coffee. I do drink milk and it's very soothing to my body. I allow myself 1 cup of coffee, usually in the morning. When I drink tea, I add 2-3 spoons of organic honey. Honey is extremely beneficial for everyone and it's a great alternative to sugar. I eat lots of avocado, usually 1 or half of one, a day. Avocado is so beneficial for your skin, hair and nails, I think that everyone should be eating avocados. They contain so many nutrients that are perfect for helping skin. I eat eggs I would say 3-4 times a week. I know eggs have cholesterol but they are healthy and I've never had a link between eggs and eczema. I also eat a lot of sushi. Like avocado, this is so important for me. Fish is in sushi and fish has so many fatty oils and omegas. And I'm not a fan of fish so that is how I get my fish intake. I'm actually obsessed with sushi now.
> 
> ...


  I learned a lot from your post. thanks! I have a dry skin and i didn't know vit c is not okay with dry skin lol

  yes water juices smoothies are good in hydrating skin... simple is better not so much on scented moisturizers or lotion. steaming would be a great help or humidifier for dry skin like us and those with eczema.


----------



## starraffy (Feb 6, 2014)

heska said:


> My eczema on my left arm was easily cured by a skincare product that's being given to me by my dermatologist, the products' name is ikure from jarvis cosmetics. She said almost all skin infections can also be cured through this product its sort of a one cream for all.


  ikure? thats new for most of us..


----------



## alyxo (Feb 6, 2014)

starraffy said:


> I learned a lot from your post. thanks! I have a dry skin and i didn't know vit c is not okay with dry skin lol
> 
> yes water juices smoothies are good in hydrating skin... simple is better not so much on scented moisturizers or lotion. steaming would be a great help or humidifier for dry skin like us and those with eczema.


Aww  I'm really happy to hear that I have helped you in some way.

  It took me about a month of using products with Vitamin C to discover that they were causing the breakouts. I noticed that once I stopped using the products, that my skin was healing. Not all Vitamin C burns dry skin but if you're very dry and your skin flakes, I would stay away from it.

  I wanted to get a juicer so bad but I was told to just stick with a blender, lol. Anyways, I have and it has worked for me. I either add fresh fruit or buy frozen fruit mixes in bags at the grocery store. I make sure it's just frozen fruit in there and no added crap. I also make smoothies with real juice because juice contains so much artificial sugar, it is crazy. I love steaming veggies and making stir fry, it's so yummy! I stay away from very scented products too, they're very irritating. Humidifiers are so amazing, love them!


----------



## starraffy (Feb 7, 2014)

alyxo said:


> Aww  I'm really happy to hear that I have helped you in some way.
> 
> It took me about a month of using products with Vitamin C to discover that they were causing the breakouts. I noticed that once I stopped using the products, that my skin was healing. Not all Vitamin C burns dry skin but if you're very dry and your skin flakes, I would stay away from it.
> 
> I wanted to get a juicer so bad but I was told to just stick with a blender, lol. Anyways, I have and it has worked for me. I either add fresh fruit or buy frozen fruit mixes in bags at the grocery store. I make sure it's just frozen fruit in there and no added crap. I also make smoothies with real juice because juice contains so much artificial sugar, it is crazy. I love steaming veggies and making stir fry, it's so yummy! I stay away from very scented products too, they're very irritating. Humidifiers are so amazing, love them!


  Alyxo, me as well i only read your post about vit c...you try juicing as well using a slow juicer for a variety.  you can get different benefits from a juicer and a blender


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 26, 2014)

If no one's said it yet, get Sebamed lotion!
  It's a lotion that has a ph of 5.5, it matches that of skin's ph. It has no fragrance, color, or parabens! It is the only thing next steroid creams that put my eczema in check! I recently ran out for a month and my eczema couldn't be calmed by anything! Not vinegar, not coconut oil, and not crisco!

  When CVS used to carry the lotion, I stocked up like crazy! Reluctantly I ordered 2 giant 1 Liter bottles from Costo (I'm not a member) and plopped down about $70 something bucks. IT-WAS-WORTH-IT! This lotion is like my meds now!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> If no one's said said it yet, get Sebamed lotion! It's a lotion that has a ph of 5.5, it matches that of skin's ph. It has no fragrance, color, or parabens! It is the only thing next steroid creams that put my eczema in check! I recently ran out for a month and my eczema couldn't be calmed by anything! Not vinegar, not coconut oil, and not crisco!  When CVS used to carry the lotion, I stocked up like crazy! Reluctantly I ordered 2 giant 1 Liter bottles from Costo (I'm not a member) and plopped down about $70 something bucks. IT-WAS-WORTH-IT! This lotion is like my meds now!


I need to check this out because I suffer from eczema too. I used to use hydrocortisone and that was ok worked well but didn't feel so awesome after constant use.


----------



## staceface (May 26, 2014)

I discovered this amazing Japanese cream yu-be works wonders when my eczema flares up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

staceface said:


> I discovered this amazing Japanese cream yu-be works wonders when my eczema flares up.


Need to look that up


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to check this out because I suffer from eczema too. I used to use hydrocortisone and that was ok worked well but didn't feel so awesome after constant use.


Dude, this stuff is awesome! As soon as I started using it again my skin went to feeling normal again. No more raised itchy, scabby, oozing ick. Because of how bad my eczema got, I have two terrible dark scar patches on my calves but the sebamed is actually lightening it up and keeping it from looking like scaley elephant skin.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Need to look that up


Me too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Dude, this stuff is awesome! As soon as I started using it again my skin went to feeling normal again. No more raised itchy, scabby, oozing ick. Because of how bad my eczema got, I have two terrible dark scar patches on my calves but the sebamed is actually lightening it up and keeping it from looking like scaley elephant skin.


Really wow! I still have a line from my eczema on my lips but I need something better to make it really go away. Thats so awesome I need that


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Really wow! I still have a line from my eczema on my lips but I need something better to make it really go away. Thats so awesome I need that


Yes! It's amazing! I really wish CVS would start carrying the lotion and other moisturizers again. The bogo deal I got was amazing, buy one and get the other free, so I got about 12 bottles and it lasted me almost two years I think. They only sell the face and body wash, shampoo, and conditioner. The only retailer on the ground who sells the giant 1 liters is Costco when they have a rep in for that week. But for real that $70 was so worth it online. I think very few walgreens with a good beauty section carry the sebamed baby lotions and creams though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh and no one mentioned bleach baths! A soak in the tub with a little bleach can kill the staph associated with some eczemas.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm going to continue this thread and add one more thing. My eczema came back after a very bad stint of mosquitoes and stress from job woes over the summer. I bought something on a whim for my hair and it actually ended my eczema when I used it on my body almost immediately. What was it?

*Freaking Unrefined Shea Butter! *​ ​  It is miraculous! It's better than my Sebamed lotion. The brand I'm using is called Kuza in the "creamy" formulation and the butter is bright yellow.  I found it at my local HEB grocery for $3.99 in the black hair care section. It is a multi-use product and can be used on hair, nails, and the skin. It absorbs so well and is not greasy!

  I had a post-scratch attack, dried up weepy patch of eczema on my back of my calves again and just on a whim applied a good helping of the shea to those areas. The day after next I noticed my eczema was GONE! I have had flare ups on the tops of my feet recently and applied it to them as well and the eczema was knocked out the next day.

  **Sidenote about Yellow and Off-White Shea: Shea can be natural and still be yellow. I have bought shea before from coastalscents years ago and was under the impression shea could only be off-white. Turns out yellow butter is the result of another Shea nut grown in West Africa. I thought maybe I might have gotten a fake batch or a batch with artificial preservatives or parabens. I was glad to learn this was actually real! It has the same unique, nutty scent and smooth paste-like texture with no grit. So it all checked out to be very real!


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 



 
 

Me too!



  Sephora carries the yu-be cream. I believe they make a cream and it also comes in a lip-balm.   Before you buy the full size, ask for a sample! They gave me a small tube that lasted for a good 2 months (granted, I only use it on really dry patches on my face/body, but a little goes a long way!)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey everyone! Let me give a shoutout to Cerave moisturizing cream! It's been a favorite of mine for a while now, it's even replaced my Shea Butter!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 20, 2016)

I cured my eczema by taking 1 Evening Primrose oil tablet every morning & evening. Check with your doc 1st I also ate a lot of salmon & rainbow trout (we owned a fish farm at that time), took around 9 months but haven't suffered since 1996.


----------



## sassyinpink (Oct 3, 2019)

omg, read through this whole thread, bring back so many memories.
i suffered from eczema since young, and thankfully, after my teens, it reduced a lot in magnitude. 
it did flare up now and then but i have an aunt who recommended blogger's benefits from crocodile oil for eczema skincare.
crazy right? i ordered 1 from amazon anyway (not from that website because the delivery time was too long for me)
and... my skin does feel better, but the smell.. omg, the crocodile oil is so stinky! 
i learnt to apply only at night, so that i don't have to go out with that smell... lol


----------

